# Outhouse bear attack



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just goes to show, you're not safe anywhere. I bet he closes the outhouse door next time. 

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...mping-trip-survives-outhouse-bear-attack?lite


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My neice and 2 of her daughters were camping in a tent in a forested area in GA a couple years ago. In the night she could hear strange noises so she peeked out of the tent. At first she couldn't see anything but then she noticed the van had a broken window. She looked harder and a bear had broken in and was digging around. She called her friends at the next site over and said get over here but don't come on foot, bring your van. When her friends drove up she and the girls flew into it. They got a camp ranger who scared the bear away.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet constipation was not an issue at the moment the bear grabbed him.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just another reason I don't like bears.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's a sh**ty situation to end up in (pun intended)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What is it with bears?

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...rado-being-tranquilized-photos-190859388.html

OK, finaly a cute bear story, but I still don't like bears...

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/bear-cubs-form-cuddly-conga-line-video-212126150.html


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

There are bears living in my neighborhood.


----------

